# Free Self Defense and Combatives Kindle Ebook



## Jim (Jul 9, 2013)

This is from Jeremy Haas of ARCS Self Defense & Combatives

I'm giving away my secrets in self-defense & personal protection. My name is Jeremy Haas and I'm the founder of ARCS Self Defense & Combatives.

Because I want you to be able to protect yourself and your loved ones I'm giving away my Kindle book "Self-Defense & Personal Security - How to Defend Yourself The Secrets Behind Personal Security, Self Defense Techniques & Self Defense Moves"

Amazon.com: Self-Defense & Personal Security - How to Defend Yourself The Secrets Behind Personal Security, Self Defense Techniques & Self Defense Moves eBook: Jeremy Haas: Kindle Store

This book normally sells for $3.99 but Aug 31 through Sept 2 you can get it for free on Amazon.

About Jeremy Haas

Jeremy Haas is a world renowned martial artist and Self Defense & Close Quarters Combatives expert with almost 30 years of training and experience and he has authored countless articles and books on personal security. He currently holds Advanced Black Belts in multiple martial arts and is a Master Krav Maga instructor.

He is a distinguished U.S. combat veteran with multiple tours in various areas of operation around the world and currently serves as a full time law enforcement officer. He has instructed members of various law enforcement agencies in numerous areas including, but not limited to: Special Response Teams (SRT), Corrections Emergency Response Teams (CERT), DHS Active Shooter Response, Defensive Tactics (DT), Impact Weapon/Baton Techniques, Less Lethal & Specialty Impact Munitions, Chemical Agents, Officer Survival, Justifiable Use of Force & Use of Force Reporting Procedures.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Books are wonderful to have and gain knowledge from but I will tell you that the only way to learn any form of self defense or martial art is to spar.
Even practicing alone you can only learn so much. when you find yourself in a situation the only thing that will carry you through is focused muscle memory.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't disagree with you Paul but you should get the book and read it....I'm sure you will be surprised by of the insights. Believe it or not most self defense is 80% mental and 20% physical.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes there are some very good publications covering the topic. Attending classes and sparing are also essential to developing ones ability to defend ones self. So a rounded approach seems to be the solution. Including some reading thanks for the link.


----------



## latcozad (Jan 2, 2014)

Very cool - thanks for the share. This needs to go in my bucket list of most reads.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

latcozad said:


> Very cool - thanks for the share. This needs to go in my bucket list of most reads.


Welcome to the forum,and the book in th OP isn't free anymore.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a friend who has this book. I had a good long look and it seams more geared toward selling DVD's than teaching anything much. No offence but I call it like I see it....

He says this: This book has little information and is heavily trying to sell DVD's. Would not recommend to anyone.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Jim said:


> I don't disagree with you Paul but you should get the book and read it....I'm sure you will be surprised by of the insights. Believe it or not most self defense is 80% mental and 20% physical.


To win a fight you need to be EXPLOSIVE and be willing to do anything it takes to win! I see so often where 2 guys will be in a fight, one guy will punch the other once and then step back and see what happens next. Once you are committed and have thrown that first punch. You need to follow it up until the other person is not gong to be a threat any longer.

My father is old school and taught my brother and I when we were very young how to fight. He would say, don't wait for the other person to throw the first punch. If you know there is going to be a fight. You throw the first punch. Do anything it takes to win, there is no such thing as a fair fight. Pick up a 2x4,a rock or whatever it takes.. Being 8-10 years old, it was kind of harsh. But now being 40 years old and having that drilled into me for all of those years. i am glad he did it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A book can tell you what to do, it can describe how to do it, it might even tell you why but unless you make the moves with real contact you will never know what it is to do it. 

I'm certainly not against books but any skill must be practiced to be good at it. One year in a class doesn't teach you much more than how to "think" about what you are doing and how not to hurt yourself when you fall but it is better than five years of reading books.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> To win a fight you need to be EXPLOSIVE and be willing to do anything it takes to win! I see so often where 2 guys will be in a fight, one guy will punch the other once and then step back and see what happens next. Once you are committed and have thrown that first punch. You need to follow it up until the other person is not gong to be a threat any longer.
> 
> My father is old school and taught my brother and I when we were very young how to fight. He would say, don't wait for the other person to throw the first punch. If you know there is going to be a fight. You throw the first punch. Do anything it takes to win, there is no such thing as a fair fight. Pick up a 2x4,a rock or whatever it takes.. Being 8-10 years old, it was kind of harsh. But now being 40 years old and having that drilled into me for all of those years. i am glad he did it.


Agree, most people when hit pause for a brief moment while their brain figures out what just occurred. At that moment many fights are won and lost&#8230;


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Agree, most people when hit pause for a brief moment while their brain figures out what just occurred. At that moment many fights are won and lost&#8230;


That's true, sometimes even the person that throws the first punch pauses to see what is going to happen..


----------

